# Piano quintet op7



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

This is a work I made during the course of this week: here's a link to the MIDI sound, with no score:

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-690286600%2Fquinteto-con-piano-op7

I composed it for a competition in Russia. I submitted it but it isn't allowed to be published until after the competition, or it will be rejected, so the link is private and I can't release the score just yet, just in case.
The work originated with the piano passage starting at the end (the Coda), which I intended a few months ago to be a sonata for piano solo. However I never really developed it, and had just 1 minute of music, and decided to adapt it for a piano quintet.

The midi is terrible and there are so many intentions which it doesn't follow, also it's the work I've made that I like the most so far, so hope you enjoy it!

EDIT: Just so you know... the deadline was yesterday and I composed around 10 hours a day from monday to yesterday morning in order to send it. I haven't slept for 3 days


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

100 views no replies... I wonder if I should be scared


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

What’s scale is it based on?


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

Scale?

I wouldn't say it's based on any type of scales, since I never composed based of that, but I did exploit many augmented colours, if that answers your question.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

It's not bad, but not much for my taste. The biggest problem I have with this type of music is that it sounds too much dated like it would fit in some 60's and 70's movies and it seems that many here like to compose such pieces. It really does remind me somehow of Morricone music from that period. The piece has interesting parts though. Almost like parody to 'Rhapsody in Blue' at some parts.


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

nikola said:


> It's not bad, but not much for my taste. The biggest problem I have with this type of music is that it sounds too much dated like it would fit in some 60's and 70's movies and it seems that many here like to compose such pieces. It really does remind me somehow of Morricone music from that period. The piece has interesting parts though. Almost like parody to 'Rhapsody in Blue' at some parts.


Curious, I haven't heard Morricone or Gershwin in my life. Thanks though!


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Zeus said:


> Curious, I haven't heard Morricone or Gershwin in my life. Thanks though!


Considering Gershwin, it's just my subjective feeling based on one small part.


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

Well I feel offended by your commentary haha. I consider myself to be on a much more strict classical mindset than speculative 20th century composers. No offense intended to Gershwin or Morricone, of course.


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Interesting stuff! I like especially around 2:40-around 4:00 where it kinda 'gets out of hand', reminds me somehow of Schnittke. Also the chaos with the piano starting around 09:00 works very well. It has stylistically quite many different things, from tonal moments to more chromatic expression and all the way to chromatic clusters (at least the most chaotic parts sound like that, might be also because of the recording,though), which actually also reminds me of Schnittke. I'm not usually a big fan of blending tonal with non-tonal but here it works suprisingly well. Post us a clip of the actual performance, when you are chosen to the finals of that competition.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Worth hearing performed by live musicians. Good luck with it.


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

Larkenfield said:


> Worth hearing performed by live musicians. Good luck with it.


Thanks for the comment! I actually just premiered it at my conservatory last 26th of april, so I'm waiting for the recording to be uploaded so I can have it, and maybe share it. There were a few major problems with the performance, in some fast passages and some missing interventions from the players, but the biggest problem was the tempo, which in most places wasn't the one I intended. However, there was little time to prepare it and the group rehearsed just 3 days in total, so I can't complain.


----------



## Sekhar (May 30, 2016)

I agree with Nikola, it sounds to me a lot like background score for a 70's crime show, like Columbo. I could not discern any structure or development, certainly nothing like that of traditional common practice type music that I know. Perhaps that was intentional as it was for a competition?


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

Sekhar said:


> I agree with Nikola, it sounds to me a lot like background score for a 70's crime show, like Columbo. I could not discern any structure or development, certainly nothing like that of traditional common practice type music that I know. Perhaps that was intentional as it was for a competition?


Hi, I would encourage you to pay more attention to the score. All the material is linked together quite clearly, both in microstructure and macrostructure; however, I can show you a detailed analysis as soon as I return home this Friday, if you wish.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I thought it was entertaining, with a lot of humour.


----------

